# How to tell if babies are polled or not?



## loveallgoats

So my polled doe had her babies yesterday. I am wondering how to tell if they are polled or not? They do not appear to have swirls on their heads, well at least the little white one def does not. The gold and white kinda looks like she has maybe some swirls but not like the other babies who get in horns.


----------



## myfainters

You can tell by head shape and hair formation... but I always recommend the easy, sure route for newbies.... If the skin over where the horn bud would be will slide over the bud... the kid is polled.... if it won't move the kid is horned. 
CONGRATS on your new kids.


----------



## SDK

just feel for two little bumps.. i've had tons of horned kids without the swirls


----------



## liz

Also...from a little bit of experience recently, feeling "bumps" does not mean they will be horned...polled kids will have bumps, it's when those bumps feel "pointy" under the skin that you can be sure they are horned, the polled kids my buck threw had smoothe heads at birth, by the end of the 2nd week there was discernible difference between the polled kids "bumps" and the horned kids "pointy bumps", the polled kids bumps didn't grow. Since most breeders burn very young like days old, it's hard to describe. Another way to tell is the hair on the poll will either part down the center or be straight forward almost like bangs.


----------

